# Got A 605 - Some Questions However



## gjw (May 29, 2021)

Hi all, new guy here and of course my first post. Happy to be here with you all and I hope to learn a lot from the pros here.

Anyway, I recently got a Taurus 605 in SS. I want to change the grips from the factory one to a set of wood grips from Pachmayr Renegade's. Here are my questions:

1) How difficult is it to switch these out (any tips?)?

2) How well do they conceal/print (with an IWB holster) compared to the factory Grips?

I'm sure I'll have more questions soon.

Thanks so much for all your help!

Greg


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The Model 605 I had was a pretty good one actually. I had it for three years, shot a lot of .38 Special +P, and of course some .357 Mag through it as well, and it never gave me any issues.

As far as the grips go, I left the factory ones on the gun, but have a S&W revolver that I put a set of rubber grips on to replace the smallish ones that came from the factory. The full three finger grip made a world of difference, but most certainly put it out of the "pocket carry" role.

I either pocket or OWB carry all my stuff, and don't have any issues with concealment. If you go IWB, even with larger grips, I can't imagine you having issues. If I can carry a Beretta 92FS, properly concealed, you can carry that model 605 with no problems.

Youtube the grip installation...it's easy peasy.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------

